# King Canada



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.kingcanada.com/Products.htm

Are these any good....talking to the canucks here


----------



## Ranzan (Mar 21, 2009)

pretty much throw away tools..

We use thier 10 cms for hardi.. first thing we do is square the saw then wedge it with blocks it`s the only thing that keeps it there :laughing:


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

you get what you pay for...mostly junk from China


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

Absolute garbage !!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

It's like buying Harbor Frieght tools in the USA


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

yup garbage, only thing we time we buy king is when were cutting off a roof. so we pick up a couple circ saws for less than $100 then use em for that and that alone. lucky if they last 2 or 3 roofs. this is so we dont trash the makita, dewalt or my milwaukee . we use a chainsaw for demo too but not on a roof


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Its almost identical to http://www.princessauto.com/ Power Fist house brand, just like US's Harbor Freight cheap junk that has that funky plastic off-gassing smell. The only difference with KC and PF is that princess auto will take anything back and give you a refund, all their handtools are lifetime warrenty no questions asked exchange (better customer service then Strap-On).

I've bought a few things, $9.99 Grinders, 35.99 Sawzalls, half inch mixing drills, cutoff saws. They are all so stupidly cheap they are great for abusive crews or demo work. To be honest I've had pretty good luck with every piece I've bought, the blades/bits/cutters and most handtools are bogus but for $36 the sawzall works great and the 10 dollar grindes...most of the tools even come with spare brushes!


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

King Canada is like the bic lighter of tools.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

On that subject...some of my in laws (theyre canucks) were braggin up their mastercraft tools

Seemed like more HD crap tools to me like ryobis that didnt measure up to even rigid tool quality...Am i wrong?


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

Mastercraft here again, is a sub standard power tool aimed at the DIY market ( at best )Most of the tools are very cheap, both in price and in qaulity. I would highly advise staying away at all costs( or no cost )

IMO... Absolute Garbage, like King Canada


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Seemed like more HD crap tools to me like ryobis that didnt measure up to even rigid tool quality...Am i wrong?


Pretty close, KC has been around for a while and identical to HF, available as the budget lines at many different stores. Mastercraft is a specific line of Canadian Tire, which is priced higher, about 25% less then brand name tools, yet every 2 months they go on sale for 50% off; so if you buy something at the normal price you get really screwed. Canadian tire has 2 levels of quality, low and lower, known as the Maximum line (use to be called Mastercraft Professional). All their goods are aimed at DIYers, not pros.

I've got a few Mastercraft tools and some are 'alright', powertools are pretty bogus though...and everything has a laser on it, table saws, jig saws, trak saws, miter saws, air naliers everything! I guess DIYers can't cut with it unless it has a laser on it.



> On that subject...some of my in laws (theyre canucks) were braggin up their mastercraft tools


LOL obviously your in-laws do not work in the construction trade...lemme guess they work for the federal government?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the only mastercraft tools i have which i actually like are their maximum brand line of hand chisels, they hold up much better my marples which are actually marples as opposed to being irwins


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

> LOL obviously your in-laws do not work in the construction trade...lemme guess they work for the federal government?


Actually the father in law is a well driller (so i doubt he uses the small hand tools often) and the bro in law was a plumber (what do plumbers know about good tools anyway?)


----------

